# I'm worried about the 3DS soon going the way of the Game Boy



## HappyTails (Jul 10, 2017)

I mean, with the Switch being out, how much longer will they continue to make games for the 3DS?

Edit: Well I wouldn't say I'm worried persay, just a bit concerned, I mean 200 system that you can't buy games for anymore. Or new games at least.


----------



## Joy (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't think we have to worry about that for a long time but it is a scary thought.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Well since they have releases up til the end of this year I wouldn't worry for now, but I can see them start ditching it maybe next year with the new Switch Pok?mon game coming up, and most focus seem to be on Switch as well now.

On the other hand they supported the DS Wi-fi up til a few years after 3ds was released so maybe they'll just let that be on and not release so many games


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

Well the 3DS has been out since February 2011, so I feel like it's had a pretty good run. I'm not worried at all about them ceasing production of 3DS games since there's already so many, and since Nintendo Network is still relatively new I doubt they'll be ridding it anytime soon.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 11, 2017)

Well I'm looking on the bright side now: At least the price for 3DS games will soon start down lol


----------



## abc123wee (Jul 11, 2017)

I feel like it'll hold on for a while, due to how successful it was (and is). But, eventually, I feel like the Switch will end up taking over the handheld side of things as well. It is a bit sad, as Nintendo had used handhelds alongside home consoles since the SNES and the Gameboy. But, as bittersweet as it is, the Switch can cover both.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 11, 2017)

I didn't think about wifi going down for it. That would suck since there are already lots of people still using it. I'd hope they wouldn't cancel it yet, since the switch is still pretty new. Id think they'd wait a bit to see if the switch will do well before cutting ties with the 3DS. There are titled coming out for it this year so we have another year at least.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, it's bound to happen. Out with the old, in with the new kind of deal. Eh, yeah, it's kind of worrisome but there are plenty of games for the 3DS so it's not a total waste. I'll be a bit bummed that after Ultra S/M i won't be able to play the newest Pokemon games, because I'm a fan of those, but not enough to spend 300 dollars on a system just to play it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> Yeah, it's bound to happen. Out with the old, in with the new kind of deal. Eh, yeah, it's kind of worrisome but there are plenty of games for the 3DS so it's not a total waste. I'll be a bit bummed that after Ultra S/M i won't be able to play the newest Pokemon games, because I'm a fan of those, but not enough to spend 300 dollars on a system just to play it.



Yeah, and since Switch you can carry around even though it's a bit larger, more like an iPad or stuff it will probably take over someday. I don't think it will break yet though unless they come up with a line of really successful games, or the price drops significantly. I don't think a lot of people want to spend over $300 on a random hybrid when most games now are remakes/ports, except for ARMS maybe and some games you can play better and earlier parts on other consoles.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 11, 2017)

What's a port game? Sorry, I usually only play games on handheld or PC, rarely on consoles.


You guys did make me feel better in this thread. Thank you. Yeah, I'm a worrywart even over things I have no control ever, like this. I need to relax. -_-


----------



## oliversacnl (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, it's extremely aggravating. I wish they'd quit coming out with new systems unless there's a significant improvement from the older systems. I can't keep up anymore. 

I'm not even gonna bother with the Nintendo Switch. I wish Nintendo would just come out with MORE games for consoles that ALREADY EXIST. Much easier that way. I'm really bad with technology, so if I already know how to use the dang thing, then I'm much more likely to buy a game for it.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 11, 2017)

I don't even bother trying to keep up with the latest trends anymore. What's the point when in like 3 years from now, something even newer will come out?

- - - Post Merge - - -



oliversacnl said:


> Yeah, it's extremely aggravating. I wish they'd quit coming out with new systems unless there's a significant improvement from the older systems. I can't keep up anymore.
> 
> I'm not even gonna bother with the Nintendo Switch. I wish Nintendo would just come out with MORE games for consoles that ALREADY EXIST. Much easier that way. I'm really bad with technology, so if I already know how to use the dang thing, then I'm much more likely to buy a game for it.



Wishful thinking. I wish that too but unfortunately, money. That's all it's about, money. As long as people buy them, expensive or not, they are going to continue making new systems, ridiculously priced, and ditching the old systems, regardless of whether the older systems have a loyal fanbase or not. Because it all about money: it always has been and it will always will be.


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, I don't think you'll need to worry


----------



## oliversacnl (Jul 11, 2017)

EXACTLY! Not only that, but they're totally trying to take your money by having their systems only accommodate certain games but not others. 

For example, the DS couldn't play those big, square-shaped gameboy game cartridges, but it could play the small ones. Then, the 3DS could play DS games, but not ANY gameboy game cartridges. 

My best guess is that the next Nintendo handheld system will be able to play 3DS games, but not regular DS games. 

This is the exact same thing that happened between the GameCube, Wii, and Wii U. 

I don't know a thing about the Switch, though. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

oliversacnl said:


> Yeah, it's extremely aggravating. I wish they'd quit coming out with new systems unless there's a significant improvement from the older systems. I can't keep up anymore.
> 
> I'm not even gonna bother with the Nintendo Switch. I wish Nintendo would just come out with MORE games for consoles that ALREADY EXIST. Much easier that way. I'm really bad with technology, so if I already know how to use the dang thing, then I'm much more likely to buy a game for it.



Yeah man... Wii U kind flopped because it was basically a screen you could carry around but you still needed the whole console thing anyways, and I don't think any of the games for it was appealing to me as a whole to even bother getting one. I tried out the Smash and MK games for U... nope nope nope. I wonder why they basically just took the Wii U screen and put those controls on the side.. New? Don't think so. And since they just made some random ports to start with it's not really appealing.

And if they want to continue that family-friendly appeal, Switch is the wrong way to go, to be honest. The price and lack of fun mini-games (like the Sports ones that came with the old Wii console) is probably not a good thing if you want to target both parents and children. And the fact that they hardly did new games now, except for ARMS, show they are lacking.. something.

Sure they have to keep up being new and trendy to follow the other companies, but really since 3ds have been find for the last six years and counting why do a Switch now if U was such a fail? It's probably gonna last longer and better than U but it's fun how they release that know yet something breathes air to the 3ds if they wanna be so new and hip to appeal.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, I head that the Switch is not family friendly because it breaks easily. Yeah, that's not good for kids.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> Yeah, I head that the Switch is not family friendly because it breaks easily. Yeah, that's not good for kids.



Yeah and it's not good for any kid to have those screens close to their eyes for such long time.. That kinda goes for the 3ds as well but at least you can shut off the 3ds and it doesn't break as much unless you intentionally drop it from above. And I don't think those Joycon things are that easy for them to handle anyways if they are really small.

Plus it has a more diverse library even though it's region locked, the 3ds. Plus it's cheaper and, well it has more appealing titles, imo.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah and it's not good for any kid to have those screens close to their eyes for such long time.. That kinda goes for the 3ds as well but at least you can shut off the 3ds and it doesn't break as much unless you intentionally drop it from above. And I don't think those Joycon things are that easy for them to handle anyways if they are really small.
> 
> Plus it has a more diverse library even though it's region locked, the 3ds. Plus it's cheaper and, well it has more appealing titles, imo.



That's true, the 3DS is pretty durable. 
I'm not really much of a console gamer myself. I'm a PC and handheld gamer. If I do buy a console it will likely be an xBox. I prefer PC games though like Sims and Rollercoaster Tycoon. With PC games, the only thing you'd have to buy is upgraded RAM or Graphic Card to play newer games, you won't have to upgrade to entirely new system just to play a few games.


----------



## cloudmask (Jul 11, 2017)

it has to happen eventually, as new gens of consoles will always come and go. however i think that the 3ds still has a few good years left of main title games. it still has two clear advantages over the switch, in terms of being a handheld console: easy portability (i've never held a switch myself but they really do seem too big and fragile to truly be portable handhelds) and price. the switch is just too expensive right now whereas the 3ds is affordable for a great value, which means that more people will continue to buy the 3ds as long as the value matches the price (i.e. the original ds is super cheap now, but people aren't buying it anymore because the value isn't there). i think we've got the 3ds for a few good years to come.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 11, 2017)

Considering that the Switch in handheld drains the battery like crazy, I don't see it taking over for Nintendo's handheld side. The 3DS can get around seven to eight hours of battery life (at least mine), and the Switch can't come close to that.

Eventually the system will become obsolete, but that day is not today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2017)

HopeForHyrule said:


> Considering that the Switch in handheld drains the battery like crazy, I don't see it taking over for Nintendo's handheld side. The 3DS can get around seven to eight hours of battery life (at least mine), and the Switch can't come close to that.
> 
> Eventually the system will become obsolete, but that day is not today.



Yeah it look like it will since they made it so hybrid and you pretty much have to dock it to the battery stand thing 24*7. Which is kinda interesting they made it that way if they want it to be as available as the Switch. So unless they upgrade the battery and/or make the screen smaller etc. and lower the price it's probably gonna be like the Wii U thing in a few.


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 12, 2017)

Let it die!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Let it die!!



Nah bruh. Unless they come up with a cheaper, maybe smaller, and a better battery for the Switch I dont think it(3ds) will die.


----------



## Weiland (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't care anymore, tbh. I have way too many 3DS games, and preferring handhelds, I like the Switch just as much (if not more) than the 3DS. Just need more games and the Switch will surpass the 3DS. I just hope they release AC:Switch ((((

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Nah bruh. Unless they come up with a cheaper, maybe smaller, and a better battery for the Switch I dont think it(3ds) will die.



They will, just give it time.


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 15, 2017)

Honestly, theres a little place in the very back of my gamestop where they have bins of extremely cheap ds games that you can buy like, 2-10 dollars per game, and I feel like if they stopped 3ds games it would be the same concept, that you can ofc find them online, find them in the back of stores but still it would be a sad feel to see them discontinuing 3ds games, I mean they practically stopped making as many now than before, since it is a older system, and I know that in the future just like the original ds/ds lite, they'll stop the games, but  I feel like for now that they'll keep making 3ds games for at least until 2018, i'm hoping this because I want more games because I'm too lazy to actually buy any other game than animal crossing new leaf, and my lost game of mario kart 7.


----------



## Joy (Jul 15, 2017)

Unless you can play 3DS games on the switch, I don't think the 3DS is going away for a very long time


----------



## Diancie (Jul 16, 2017)

I think they'll drag it for a few years, I hope they don't shut down the WiFi features too early though.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 16, 2017)

The 3DS has tons of games, so even if they stop supporting it you'd have plenty of content to hold you over for years.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2017)

It will happen , every console gets to the point where its not supported by the company anymore and sadly , we will have to deal with it.


----------



## gh0st (Jul 17, 2017)

I just don't want them to discontinue the Wifi.....
But it would be awesome if we got a new AC game for the Switch! That would make me buy a Switch.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 20, 2017)

I 1000% share the fear, the 3ds is definitely at least losing its spotlight


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Dec 25, 2017)

I wish they DON'T make an animal crossing game for the switch because I'm poor and can't afford a console in wich each game cost's upwards of 60 bucks! I would be absolutely overjoyed of another update for New Leaf though! Seeming as I just spent my summer working my butt off to get a 3ds system, acnl, and Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon. Vut I think that the 3ds fam of systems is safe for a while as some like a plain HANDHELD system and not a hybrid console. Also they just released a bunch of new vairiants this year so that shows that nintendo cares somewhat about the system.


----------



## himeki (Dec 25, 2017)

i'm not really bothered by it ngl


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 25, 2017)

As much as I love all of my 3DS systems, I say let it die already. The 3DS family has had more than enough time in the limelight, and a *vast* library of games to choose from. All it is doing now is hold everything back by keeping standards that were already outdated at its release six years ago (... that horrible, *horrible* resolution...) alive.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 25, 2017)

Chewy.7204 said:


> I wish they DON'T make an animal crossing game for the switch because I'm poor and can't afford a console in wich each game cost's upwards of 60 bucks! I would be absolutely overjoyed of another update for New Leaf though! Seeming as I just spent my summer working my butt off to get a 3ds system, acnl, and Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon. Vut I think that the 3ds fam of systems is safe for a while as some like a plain HANDHELD system and not a hybrid console. [...]



Of course they will release a new Animal Crossing installment on Nintendo Switch! That market has proven to be successful, so why wouldn't they?

I don't know about your financial situation, but it seems like you've got a low-wage job for the type of home you're living in. Based on the price for each product you mentioned and the fact summer lasts about 90 days or so, my calculations lead me to believe you were saving about $3 USD per day. Ouch! At this point, I'd avoid investing on video games until I've found more efficient ways on earning money. Y'know, work smarter, not harder. Could be getting a better job, could be having more connections to the society and richer peoples, and whatnot.

Care to explain on why you'd favor handheld consoles over Switch as a portable gaming device? I'm pretty sure you didn't get to experience the latter's portability in first place due of not having enough funds in first place, so that statement of yours sounds dubious to me.


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 26, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I didn't think about wifi going down for it. That would suck since there are already lots of people still using it. I'd hope they wouldn't cancel it yet, since the switch is still pretty new. Id think they'd wait a bit to see if the switch will do well before cutting ties with the 3DS. There are titled coming out for it this year so we have another year at least.


Sorry but the switch is already doing better then the Wii u-- the switch is here to stay and I for one welcome our coming overlords

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheshire said:


> All it is doing now is hold everything back by keeping standards that were already outdated at its release six years ago (... that horrible, *horrible* resolution...) alive.


Yeah that res succs really wish my most reliable handheld had At least 420 ( the Wii u gamepad had 420 and it looked wonderful! ) so glad the switch SWITCHED IT UP by giving a beautiful 720 p!


----------



## Envy (Dec 26, 2017)

The 3DS has been out for six years now. It's not like the 3DS has had a short lifespan. Systems come and go. At least the 3DS has gotten a really great library.


----------



## bcmii (Jan 4, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Of course they will release a new Animal Crossing installment on Nintendo Switch! That market has proven to be successful, so why wouldn't they?
> 
> I don't know about your financial situation, but it seems like you've got a low-wage job for the type of home you're living in. Based on the price for each product you mentioned and the fact summer lasts about 90 days or so, my calculations lead me to believe you were saving about $3 USD per day. Ouch! At this point, I'd avoid investing on video games until I've found more efficient ways on earning money. Y'know, work smarter, not harder. Could be getting a better job, could be having more connections to the society and richer peoples, and whatnot.
> 
> Care to explain on why you'd favor handheld consoles over Switch as a portable gaming device? I'm pretty sure you didn't get to experience the latter's portability in first place due of not having enough funds in first place, so that statement of yours sounds dubious to me.



I'm sorry but reading your reply just makes me sick. 

"Y'know, work smarter, not harder"  Oh shut up, you mentioned that you knew nothing about their situation then you go on to flat out insult their situation. 

"At this point, I'd avoid investing on video games until I've found more efficient ways on earning money." There you go again.

I'm sorry, but I found your reply to be quite rude and insulting considering, like you mentioned, YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THEIR SITUATION.

They clearly don't want the 3DS to die quite yet, as they've just gotten it. It's a PERSONAL THING. Besides, if I was looking to buy a console right now, (pretending I haven't ever used either console), I would go for the 3DS considering it has a more vast library atm, and is MUCH cheaper.

BUT OH, I know, it's illegal to think that a 3DS is a better choice, just because the Switch is out. Your argument makes no sense. SMH.


----------



## himeki (Jan 4, 2018)

not quoting bc I’m on mobile and tbt hates me but I’ve never had a problem with the 720p, it stulllooks beautiful to me


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2018)

I only bought my 3DS last February. 
It may have 'had a good run' to some of you, but it's only had an 11 month run with me. :-/ 

I would only buy a Switch for one game, and that is Animal Crossing. 
Until then, I'll happily continue on with NL.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2018)

meh , it will happen either soon or late so im not really worried about it


----------



## Mayordaisy (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, my little brother got a 2ds for Christmas and got some games that are new like Yo Kai Watch, Beyblade Bust etc. My other brother got a switch and he never played his ds at all, just with my other brother on the switch. Even if it does get old, we still have some great games for it. 

Miitopia is relatively new, maybe they will continue making games based around Tomodachi Life (probably not) .


----------



## Envy (Jan 5, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I only bought my 3DS last February.
> It may have 'had a good run' to some of you, but it's only had an 11 month run with me. :-/



But that's not Nintendo's fault. The system has been out since 2011.



> I would only buy a Switch for one game, and that is Animal Crossing.
> Until then, I'll happily continue on with NL.



Then it sounds like you should be happy to own your 3DS and not really care if Nintendo stops releasing titles for it. They're not going to release another Animal Crossing on it, I guarantee you that.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2018)

Envy said:


> But that's not Nintendo's fault. The system has been out since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it sounds like you should be happy to own your 3DS and not really care if Nintendo stops releasing titles for it. They're not going to release another Animal Crossing on it, I guarantee you that.



It's not my fault either.  
I wasn't aware the consumer had to get into statistics and know the entire history of a console before purchasing it, then just accept the system will be obsolete in a year or so.


----------



## HappyTails (Jan 5, 2018)

This thread is still going? LOL

Anyways. I was worried about it but not so much anymore. Like people said on here, systems come and go. 3DS had a great run and it's still having a great run, but it's time for newer consoles to have the limelight.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2018)

I still think games are going to be made for it on the low. The 3DS is still selling software in japan and the states. I'd say, i'll give them until late 2019, or even 2020 for Nintendo to completely phase out the 3DS.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 5, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> It's not my fault either.
> I wasn't aware the consumer had to get into statistics and know the entire history of a console before purchasing it, then just accept the system will be obsolete in a year or so.



I wouldn't worry too much about that. Sure, the new games might be fewer and further between from now on for that platform. But hey, at least you could still easily find most of the popular retail 3DS games out now, some of which being sold for significantly less than their initial MSRP price.

It's worth knowing that an average life cycle of a console typically last anywhere between 5 and 7 years (sometimes longer, depending on the console's success) before it'll be discontinued.
Once that happens, pretty much no new retail games will be released and the products related to the discontinued console won't be produced anymore. From that point on, products for the console will become increasingly harder to locate and will be relegated to second-hand market for generally cheaper than the full-price.
That being said, you could still purchase games from eShop, benefit from online play and get the hardware repaired by Nintendo Customer Service or possibly even a third party service. Though, these services won't stay indefinitely.


There's never a wrong time to purchase any video game console, regardless on how ancient they might be. Though, you might need to research if you'd like to acquire any console and its products past their life cycle.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about that. Sure, the new games might be fewer and further between from now on for that platform. But hey, at least you could still easily find most of the popular retail 3DS games out now, some of which being sold for significantly less than their initial MSRP price.
> 
> It's worth knowing that an average life cycle of a console typically last anywhere between 5 and 7 years (sometimes longer, depending on the console's success) before it'll be discontinued.
> Once that happens, pretty much no new retail games will be released and the products related to the discontinued console won't be produced anymore. From that point on, products for the console will become increasingly harder to locate and will be relegated to second-hand market for generally cheaper than the full-price.
> ...



Not in Australia. 
Even the old DS games are $59.95. :-/ 

I'm ok with the one game. 
It's time consuming, but a new AC game on a bigger screen would be fantastic!


----------



## Kuu_ (Jan 7, 2018)

Don't we have the New 2DS now? I thought it's going to take the reins since I believe the system is a lil' bit more powerful


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 7, 2018)

Kuu_ said:


> Don't we have the New 2DS now? I thought it's going to take the reins since I believe the system is a lil' bit more powerful


The new _ds-es are just upgraded 3ds-es and aren't the next handheld, which means they're just gonna fall outta style with the original 3ds-es 

And I really don't get the hate on the switch because "oh no a really successful yet 7 years weak handheld Is losing support? Grr them companies and their greed! " The 3ds is old. It can't play ( Edit. Run* any ) any current games and has a 240 P screen, so why do we want it till the end of time?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 7, 2018)

50m4ra said:


> The new _ds-es are just upgraded 3ds-es and aren't the next handheld, which means they're just gonna fall outta style with the original 3ds-es
> 
> And I really don't get the hate on the switch because "oh no a really successful yet 7 years weak handheld Is losing support? Grr them companies and their greed! " The 3ds is old. It can't play ( Edit. Run* any ) any current games and has a 240 P screen, so why do we want it till the end of time?



Because it's fantastic for those who don't have the means to buy a Switch, and have no interest in any current Switch games. :-|


----------



## JCnator (Jan 9, 2018)

Despite the 3DS receiving lesser and lesser support in the recent years, the president of Nintendo recently told us in an interview that the company is intent on maintaining the ageing hardware through 2018. I'm still uncertain on how they'll keep that boat afloat, but I can tell for sure that the hardware will remain incredibly easy to find in stores.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/kimis...ep-tracking-device-still-in-development-more/


----------



## Envy (Jan 9, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Because it's fantastic for those who don't have the means to buy a Switch, and have no interest in any current Switch games. :-|



Well if the games on the Switch aren't interesting to you, then what exactly is the problem? If the Switch wasn't there, they'd still be releasing games that aren't interesting to you, think of it that way. And the Switch not having anything exciting means that it doesn't even have to be on your radar for now.

The 3DS is a great console full to the brim of games. There are still a few I'd like to get around to trying/playing someday, and I've had my 3DS since a couple of months after the system was first released.

I understand you are frustrated with 3DS happening to reach the end of its lifetime when you came across it, but that's just the way it works. The 3DS has been out since 2011, and as I said, it is not lacking in the games department. The 3DS has not been snubbed, your frustrations are merely the product of the circumstances you came into the system with.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 10, 2018)

It hasn't reached an end. :-/ 

I'm not frustrated about anything. 
I'm just sick of people trying to shove the Switch down my throat. And until they make an AC game for it, I will be sticking to my 3ds. 

It's just upgrading to a bigger dust magnet.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jan 11, 2018)

They just confirmed the 3ds will be supported through 2018. 

Personally, I'm ok with this. The 3ds has had an incredible run for nearly 7 years now, and it's clear that Nintendo is winding it down in favor of the switch, but still giving it some support until then. If there are no games on the Switch that interest you now, then perhaps there will be in the future. Or, conversely, you can dig back in the 3ds's extensive library and find some gems you haven't played yet. I've had a 3ds system for about 4 years now and still have oodles of good games to get to. I highly doubt you've played every single amazing game out there for the system.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, I'm happy that 3DS support will be available throughout 2018.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Because it's fantastic for those who don't have the means to buy a Switch, and have no interest in any current Switch games. :-|



Yeah, this. Plus it's terribly overpriced where I live so yeah unless i get a really well-paid job anytime soon nope. I mean sure if they make a fantabulous AC game sometime in the future when prices are lower, sure I'll consider. Also their dumb pay-for-online stuff, no.

Also yeah 3ds might be, but what does that matter really here?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> It hasn't reached an end. :-/
> 
> I'm not frustrated about anything.
> I'm just sick of people trying to shove the Switch down my throat. And until they make an AC game for it, I will be sticking to my 3ds.
> ...



Yeah, kinda amused they did "another" hybrid here as well. Well as long as they don't shut down the 3ds wi-fi I'll shut it I guess.


----------

